# Learning English- my journey with horseluver2435 and Rainy Day Blues



## minihorseluver (Mar 26, 2011)

So basically I started to ride my aunts horse when I was 10. I started off learning Western because that was what was easier since we didn't know if I would continue to ride and how serious I would be. And the fact that I was to small for any saddle they had besides the pony saddle. So, other that today, I have been in an English saddle once. I was "cooling down" Horseluver2435's horse, Rainy Day Blues, and it was going good until (because I was in an English saddle and way out of my element) I lost my balance and accidentally hit the 'go' button, so to speak. I put too much pressure too far back with my heel and she took off. Surprisingly I stayed on. The horse I used to ride, Star, did that a few times but since I was in a Western saddle it had been easier to stay on. Today, I learned pretty much to stay anchored in the saddle and don't lean forward to much, and don't let her take control.
Goals:
-Ride at least twice a month
-Trot by June
-Learn posting trot by July
-Take lessons sometime next year (hopefully!)


----------

